# Anyone else reading Tom Sherry's newest book?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Distance, takes place in the same time line as Deep Winter, Shatter and Remnant, but with an entirely different cast of characters. I just started it last night, and I like it so far. Of course, I'm still trying to read Remnant at the same time, which means I get pulled between the two stories! For those of you that haven't read the original trilogy, the author makes them available on pdfs for free download. The new story is on his blog. I highly recommend these books - although fiction, there is much to be learned about prepping in them, too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just emailed him about his stories - I've not read them yet.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you'll really like them. I just finished reading the first 14 chapters of Distance....really, really good!


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have read the first 3. I guess I will have to start on this newest one. I have been meaning to put the others on my Nook. I may do that tonight.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm loving "Distance" and can't wait to purchase "Deep Winter", "Shattered" and "Remnant".
I sped through the first 10 chapters and am now slowing down through the next four for fear of suffering withdrawls while waiting for further chapters...the story is that good!


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is the new one finished already? I'm rereading Deep Winter right now and a new story sounds great.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't get as much time to read as the rest of you. It's taken me over a year to read Deep Winter and Shatter. I'm going to contact Tom to purchase a copy of Remnant.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Just started Deep Winter, and I have to force myself to walk away from it, to get things done. This is one I'm going to make my DH read


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I'm reading Distance, having enjoyed the first 3 books immensely (though Remnant did drag on a bit and wasn't as exciting).


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I read Deep Winter and have Shatter on request at the library...should be here next week!!! YAY! 
I LOVED Deep Winter and hubby liked it for the most part too. He is used to more character development than was in Deep Winter, but I think he still really liked the story. I probably better get Remnant requested for my library to purchase NOW so it's there when I am ready for it!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

I didn't know the 3rd book was out- thanks.
I buy them on Lulu and read them on my Ipod, only $5!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> For those of you that haven't read the original trilogy, the author makes them available on pdfs for free download.


I never heard of them. Where might I find said pdf's?


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I never heard of them. Where might I find said pdf's?


Email Tom Sherry at [email protected] and ask him for the free pdf's of the three books. 

I emailed him last night for them and just received them today. I am one happy camper.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I received the emails today also.

Looks as if they can be downloaded at Amazon for the Kindle. And I discovered you can get the Kindle App for the PC to download books to, just as if it were a Kindle.


Thank you Tom...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

AR Cattails said:


> Email Tom Sherry at [email protected] and ask him for the free pdf's of the three books.
> 
> I emailed him last night for them and just received them today. I am one happy camper.


Thanks, I love a good read on these gray days.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've also been sent the free PDF's...WooHoo!
It only took me about 1 hour and 45 minutes to figure out how to put them on my EReader...~lol~... Now I can do chores, fix meals and read at the same time. 
I still want to order the autographed books, but just found out my husband is being laid off so will have to wait until a better time to purchase them (licensed plumber's are not recession proof).


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It took the library a yr to get me Shatter...I requested it twice. I put in Remnant today...wonder how long that will take! I really liked these books and I agree, even tho fiction, things to learn.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Took me five days to read the first three in PDF format. I'm through all the chapters on _Distance _that have been posted on his blog and am eagerly awaiting the next chapters. 

And while I was waiting I finally got around to reading "One Second After" and between Tom's books and that one I have finally kicked myself and my hubby into gear on prepping. Still have a very long way to go, but we have made great progress in the past week.


----------

